# Maid / cleaner advice



## louisella (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi all,

We’re fairly new to Dubai and are looking for someone to come in twice a week to do cleaning and possibly some ironing. I’m hoping you may be able to help with some questions:

1.	We have pets so would definitely need someone who is pet friendly - is it reasonable to ask a maid to clean litter trays? I don’t want to offend by including it on our to do list however given we both work full time it would be a big help!
2.	I’m due to meet someone at the weekend who has been recommended – I’m not sure what her sponsorship status as I know she does nanny / cleaning work for a number of people. What should I be checking and do I need to take out insurance for her (assuming we go ahead with this option)
3.	If you use an agency, what’s the best option for getting a key to the maid? We’re out at work all day and would prefer someone to come in during the week – if we can get the same person each week then once we feel comfortable with that person I think I’d be happy for them to keep a key. But in the interim it would be good to hear what others have done (I’ve considered getting an out key security box) 
4.	We live in a 5 bedroom villa, would it be reasonable to think two four hour sessions would be enough?
5.	Does anyone have any experience of using maidsindubai.com or Maticservices.com? Or can you recommend any other agencies

Any other hints and tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

louisella said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We’re fairly new to Dubai and are looking for someone to come in twice a week to do cleaning and possibly some ironing. I’m hoping you may be able to help with some questions:
> 
> ...


Hi,
Be careful using casual cleaners who are not part of an official agency.
Firstly - you risk a fine of up to 50,000 AED for hiring them.
Secondly - if they damage something or start stealing - it would be difficult to claim from them or report them to the police when you have hired them illegally!
We used maids.ae and their service was great and prices were reasonable.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's more info about hiring domestic help. As Stevesolar said, it's illegal to hire domestic help from others than an official agency. Some people aren't familiar with the laws and/or don't care but the consequences can be severe if caught.

https://www.angloinfo.com/how-to/dubai/working/employment/employing-domestics
https://www.thenational.ae/business/part-time-employment-of-uae-domestic-staff-is-not-legal-1.58045

I can recommend Twinkle Time. They have been providing reliable service for me for over four years now. You can request to have the same maid if you book a regular slot. They have at least two who are good with cats.

When hiring an agency maid you pay the hourly rate, the agency pays the maid's salary and accommodation as well as insurance. I tip each week and I think that's ensured that I get a consistent good service.

I would recommend to be present at least the first time to instruct the maid what you want doing and how you want it done if you're particular about something.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

We have a maid twice weekly for 4 hours each time and that works well for us. We have a 4 bed villa and it’s more than enough time for cleaning and ironing. 

We hire through an agency and because we have a long term regular slot we get the same maid each visit. 

Personally I would avoid hiring on the cheap casually for the reasons already given. 

Regarding the key, our agency holds the key in between visits and it’s given to the maid on the morning of each visit by the driver. I’ve tested this twice when we have needed the spare key back, attended the office and my key was in the key safe locked away.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

What everyone else has said. Unless you're willing to sponsor someone yourself, you have to use an agency. Fines of upto 50k for EVERYONE involved and deportation for the maid if you get caught using someone privately sponsored. I do have people who've been caught and it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## louisella (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone so much for your replies, I’ve cancelled the meeting for tomorrow as definitely only want to do this the ‘above board’ way!

UKMS, would you mind please lettting me know which agency you used as that with the key sounds ideal?

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Twinkletime.ae is who I used. 

But they may not cover your area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozenalp (Mar 29, 2018)

We use JustMop for our maid needs and have been extremely happy so far. (justmop-dot-com)

They have great customer service and if you are happy with one of the maids you have worked with, you can ask them to book the same person in repetition, so that you dont get random people each time.


----------



## leylakaraca (Nov 23, 2018)

*Turkish Speaking Maid*

Does anybody know a company that provides Turkish speaking maids or nannies? I am looking for someone who will look after my son who doesn't speak English very fluently.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

leylakaraca said:


> Does anybody know a company that provides Turkish speaking maids or nannies? I am looking for someone who will look after my son who doesn't speak English very fluently.


I think only certain nationals can be employed as maids and in 13 years have never come across a Turkish maid. Turkish people are not in the majority here and i have only ever come across 1 or 2 in my line of work


----------



## leylakaraca (Nov 23, 2018)

Reddiva said:


> I think only certain nationals can be employed as maids and in 13 years have never come across a Turkish maid. Turkish people are not in the majority here and i have only ever come across 1 or 2 in my line of work


Thank you Reddiva. Do you know if it is the same for nannies?


----------

